# The Battle for Middle Earth II Installing Problem



## CustomMinifig (Nov 26, 2006)

I have Vista. I tried to install BFME2 and it works, until 18% where it says "unable to copy lag/english.audio.big file" and then I press retry and it continues to go up in percent, but then freezes and says same problem. It is stuck on this file, and never passes it. I tried to manually copy the file, no luck. Same problem.

Additional posts on this issue... My name there is _MonopolyBag_.

Well please let me know. The CD's did work fine on my old computer with Windows XP. But my computer was a bit slower. It didn't have the GeForce 8800 I have now in this thing! So i want to play the game Badly!


----------

